# Need your help about a musical symbol



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi, I was learning to play a classical music piece when I saw over the last note of the piece a horizontal curve (like a hat) covering a dot right in the middle. It's actually like the upper half of a small circle with the circle's center as a big dot. It's situated right over the first line of the staff on the same level with the last note which is a C actually... Anyone knows what this is and how to play the note with this thing over it? Thanks. :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Fermata...Generally, a pause. I don't like it defined as a pause as some folks interpret that to mean a rest. The effect is an elongation of the written time, ie, hold or sustain the note longer than indicated, especially as you described it being used. Also, it'll often precede some change in the tune structure, like before a bridge, outro, cadenza, etc. Use your own judgement about exactly how long it should be held, but within a tune or between repeats try to keep it rhythmic.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Mooh, it's exactly the fermata I was trying to describe. Thanks for your help. :wave:


----------

